# Cajun canned mullet



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got the first batch complete, still cooking the second batch. I don't really measure anything, I just cut the fillets in half and give them a generous coating of Tony's, shove'em in the jar with cut up jalapeños. Put the lids on, then it's ten pounds of pressure for 100 minutes.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

make some Mullet Jelly while your at it by just adding Lye .

friend from Norway makes jelly out of fish and it is called lutefisk that is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish"

I declined tasting it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deja vu said:


> make some Mullet Jelly while your at it by just adding Lye .
> 
> friend from Norway makes jelly out of fish and it is called lutefisk that is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish"
> 
> I declined tasting it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is not as bad as it looks like.

Its way worse .... I tried it and it was discussing:thumbdown:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll stick with the Grouperking's preservation methods. :yes:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The last time I canned them, the jalapeños were on the mild and bland side.. So this time I added a little extra jalapeño ..... probably shouldn't have done that. This batch of jalapeños was far from bland. I got a pack of crackers and opened a jar a little while ago, they were very good but they'll make you sweat.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Deja vu said:


> make some Mullet Jelly while your at it by just adding Lye .
> 
> friend from Norway makes jelly out of fish and it is called lutefisk that is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish"
> 
> I declined tasting it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I don't believe that I want any mullet jelly. LOL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What size, brand pot do you use? I'm fixin to order me one and load up on some mullet.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like my All American model 921.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> The last time I canned them, the jalapeños were on the mild and bland side.. So this time I added a little extra jalapeño ..... probably shouldn't have done that. This batch of jalapeños was for from bland. I got a pack of crackers and opened a jar a little while ago, they were very good but they'll make you sweat.


You can send them to me for disposal... I won't even charge you for the service.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Unlike many of the other brands the All American doesn't have a gasket to have to take care of and replace. It seals without a gasket and it's made in America.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Unlike many of the other brands the All American doesn't have a gasket to have to take care of and replace. It seals without a gasket and it's made in America.


Gotcha. Got one in my Amazon cart. Picking out some more jars now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a buddy that introduced me to this stuff! At 1st I was like NO THANKS, looks nasty! I took a jar home and tried it-----I called him up and said I'll take more donations!!!! He kept me in stock fer a bit! Dang good stuff. He put a couple slices of jalapeno and just a little OO in it, and it was GREAT!


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love canned fish. I always can whiting in the fall when they are thick. Nice way to preserve fish all year. I'll admit, it looks terrible, bit it does taste great. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> make some Mullet Jelly while your at it by just adding Lye .
> 
> friend from Norway makes jelly out of fish and it is called lutefisk that is gelatinous in texture. Its name literally means "lye fish"
> 
> I declined tasting it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's a toss up ,whether I'd rate this as the worst thing to eat or chilis reaper! I neeed more time before I can cast a vote.lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> It's a toss up ,whether I'd rate this as the worst thing to eat or chilis reaper! I need more time before I can cast a vote.lol


Andrew Zimmern of Bizzare Foods hates te stuff.
Says that it is like eating something with the consistency of frozen Vaseline (but its warm), and it tastes extremely fishy.

I'd have to take the Lutefisk, only because I've never had it and to say I have.
The Reaper is serious business :notworthy:


----------

